# BOLT - M-Card Hot Insert ?



## rcoates777 (Jun 29, 2005)

Gang -

Is it OK for the Bolt to be powered up when inserting the M-Card? I saw no warnings about this.

And OK to remove it from powered up TiVo HD ?

Thanks!

Bob


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

rcoates777 said:


> Gang -
> 
> Is it OK for the Bolt to be powered up when inserting the M-Card? I saw no warnings about this.
> 
> And OK to remove it from powered up TiVo HD ?


Yes and yes.

YMMV, but you may need to restart the Bolt after you pair the card for the first time.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

The BOLT models (and 4-tuner Roamios) aren't like older TiVos where the CableCARD slot was easily accessible. My main concern with hot-insertion of the CableCARD into the BOLT is that it suggests rotation and manipulation of the BOLT unit during the process, which isn't advisable with a spinning hard drive.

In my opinion, a BOLT or 4-tuner Roamio should be powered-down to insert or remove the CableCARD.

That said, the TiVo software is OK w/ hot insertion.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

krkaufman said:


> The BOLT models (and 4-tuner Roamios) aren't like older TiVos where the CableCARD slot was easily accessible. My main concern with hot-insertion of the CableCARD into the BOLT is that it suggests rotation and manipulation of the BOLT unit during the process, which isn't advisable with a spinning hard drive.
> 
> In my opinion, a BOLT or 4-tuner Roamio should be powered-down to insert or remove the CableCARD.
> 
> That said, the TiVo software is OK w/ hot insertion.


Being that the drive is 2.5" it's designed to be in a portable laptop, so no worries flipping it over. The exception would be flipping it like a pancake which would could cause irrevocable damage to the drive heads and platters..


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I never insert or remove a cable card in the Bolt or Roamio while the Hard drive is spinning. I always unplug them first.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

When I called to pair my Cable Card with my Bolt the agent asked for the Cable Card serial number. It's located on the back of the card as you look at it in the Bolt so I pulled it out to read it and reinserted it. Seemed not to cause any issues aside from the Bolt complaining while the card was out.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

pdhenry said:


> When I called to pair my Cable Card with my Bolt the agent asked for the Cable Card serial number. It's located on the back of the card as you look at it in the Bolt so I pulled it out to read it and reinserted it. Seemed not to cause any issues aside from the Bolt complaining while the card was out.


Serial number is available from the bolt menu under cable card options.


----------

